# 60 gallon tank, enough for 10 TROPHEUS DUBOISI?



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

title says it all.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I would definitely think so, I don't have experience with trophs but i've seen others setups with 20+ trophs in a 60 gallon doing excellent.. always depends on your filtration and if you do regular decent water changes......

good luck


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ya, I had 10 duboisi, 1 yellow lab and 1 demasoni in 55 gal before. 2 of the duboisi paired up, but watchout for the internet fun police....you gotta have 100+ gallon and a colony of 20+ troph


----------

